# 98 Altima cd player



## 300Zach (Jun 1, 2004)

My sis has a stock cd player in her 98 Altima (not Bose) that only ejects the cd's when the car is off. This means she can never change cd's while driving. Anybody know what the problem is?


----------



## midnightnissan (Jul 16, 2004)

I have that same irritating problem. . . not sure what to do. Also after a while it seems to get “hot” and an message error pops up (it will not play CDs anymore). Also my speakers are horrible quality wise. I’m thinking about yanking out the whole system and starting new.

One more thing to note is that it will not let me set the time . .. do you know how to do this??




300Zach said:


> My sis has a stock cd player in her 98 Altima (not Bose) that only ejects the cd's when the car is off. This means she can never change cd's while driving. Anybody know what the problem is?


----------



## punkopoulos (Jul 20, 2004)

midnightnissan said:


> I have that same irritating problem. . . not sure what to do. Also after a while it seems to get “hot” and an message error pops up (it will not play CDs anymore). Also my speakers are horrible quality wise. I’m thinking about yanking out the whole system and starting new.
> 
> One more thing to note is that it will not let me set the time . .. do you know how to do this??


to set the time, press the clock button down and hold it while using the up and down arrows to set the time. I believe you might have to hit the clock button again to switch from hour to minutes.


----------



## Nissan Altima GTR (Jul 25, 2004)

lol you guys are all wrong..yo man,. i "had" the same problem.....whut i did was got madd at it and punched it a lil..... this happend a year ago, til this day i have no problem.....all you gotta do is hit that mutha a coup0le of times..trustme. you wont damage anything


----------

